# Part time jobs



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Can you get them if you are a full time employee and sponsored by your company?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Recently (within the last year), the powers that be adopted a rule allowing individuals to work part-time. In order to legally work part-time, you would have to get a NOC (no objection certificate) from you current employer/sponsor, upon submission of that you can work part-time without having to change your visa/sponsorship.


----------

